# Haunted Mansion Rehab: Like the changes?



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

This is for you Disney Haunted Mansion junkies:

Disney started rehabbing the Haunted Mansion a little white back to coincide with the attraction's anniversary.

Some of those changes included the M.C. Escher-like endless staircases with the ghostly footprints —










the levitation of Madame Leota's crystal ball —










and of course the ultra high tech remake of the attic scene and Constance the bride who dwells there —










More recently, I understand the singing busts have been [updated with backlighting — (Thanks Mr. Chicken)] which make them appear more "real," without the need for the projection system that was originally used —


















I have mixed opinions that will follow this lead, but was wondering how the rest of you in HF took the changes.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't change it! the haunted mansion is an icon. sure modern technology could make things better, but why change what works? I heard disterbing news that they also want to include the Night mare before Christmas into the Haunted Mansion. If you want the night mare give it a new ride. Do not mess with the Haunted Mansion that has been the holy grail of all haunters.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Constance is Out-of-Place

My biggest problem is with Constance the bride. I really like the effect (really), but she is the one character that now doesn't go with the rest of the ghosts seen once the Doombuggies pass Leota into the Marc Davis half of the Mansion. The effect reminds me of the characters seen in The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror.

















The Hatbox Ghost

Back when the ride first opened, one of the first things to be removed was the Hatbox Ghost from the attic —

From Doombuggies.com



> "There was a character in the original Haunted Mansion attic scene which was removed almost immediately after the attraction opened to the public. The mysterious Bride has always been there, waiting for guests at the atic window, with a lonely flickering candle and eerie glowing eyes. But at one time, she had a suitor, of sorts.
> 
> Standing to the right of the Doom Buggies near the attic window, where the Bride had been standing (until she was replaced at Disneyland in 2006), was an elderly ghost in a cloak and top hat, leaning on a cane with a wavering hand and clutching a hatbox in the other. As the Bride's heart would beat, this "Hatbox Ghost's" head would disappear from his body, and appear in the hatbox he held in his hand.
> 
> ...


The Hatbox Ghost has become somewhat of a legend regarding the attraction, having appeared far back in the promotional book & records issued before the ride opened (both the Ron Howard and the read along versions), and has resurfaced in the form of collectables sold today by Disney. The character embodied the look and style that is reminiscent of the characters found in the attraction.










So obviously what I'm saying is that Disney should have brought back the Hatbox ghost instead of coming up with Constance. I figure with all the technology now available 50 years later, the effect could have been done with the results not possible with 1960's technology — AND would have given the rabid fans something classic to celebrate.

And for the record, I think Disney is long past due for a real "Chilling, Thrilling Haunted House" (in Disney-MGM Studios?) on par with what Universal Studios presents at Halloween. Perhaps that's where the axe-wielding Constance truly belongs.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

savagehaunter: They already remake the ride with the Nightmare Before Christmas" theme — each year at Halloween. They call it "Haunted Mansion Holiday."










This is another one of my pet-peeves. IMO, Christmas decorating goes up way too early, and the Haunted Mansion should remain its spooky original self through the Halloween season to keep true to the time of year — namely SPOOKY.

AFTER Halloween, I suppose it's okay to give it the Nightmare Before Christmas makeover for all the families with kids. Anything sooner is too early. This is why I've only visited Universal Studios when at the parks in October.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

The new busts are not animatronics, they just use a new projection system to reduce the brightness which to some apparently gave away the effect before. If I had to guess, I'd say they're projected internally now.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you referring to the original Disneyland mansion or WDW/elsewhere? 

I'm more protective over the original, but I'm all for refurbishments if they are in line and blend with the rest of the ride. 

I completely second MacEricG's sentiments that Constance is out of place. I like the effect, but she's too 'technologically shiny' in my opinion. Maybe if she wasn't so brightly lit and was more in shadow... 
I must say I never cared for the old bride (except for the last one or two renditions of the DL bride), but I think Constance could do with some modifications to help her fit in.

The gravity-defying stairs are only at WDW, right? I really like the idea (it looks like it fits in nicely), and assuming it's in the problematic stiarcase area anyway, I feel it's an improvement.

I am generally fond of the new Leota's seance room. The ectoplasmic swirls are noticeable now, and I while I don't feel it was completely necessary, a more mobile Leota is fine by me.

As far as animatronic versions of the busts, I'm not convinced. I don't see any real difference between the photos. I also haven't heard anything about the change through fan sites like DoomBuggies. EDIT: Heh, I took too long to type and Mr. Chicken thankfully provided the correction. As Leota is internally projected (as I recall), it would make sense if the busts got the same treatment.

I imagine timing would be a big issue as far as the Holiday overlay; start setting up after Halloween and the overlay is active for too short a time. October is part of the slow season at the parks, so adding the overlay likely brings in more people (like me, for example).


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

I was at WDW this February and carefully looked at the new things every time I rode it (6 times). 

I preferred the non-levitating ball of the earlier Leota, but the new one is fabulous, nonetheless. Had they kept her on her pedestal and provided the same level of clarity of the new Leota projection, it would have been a winner for me.

Th Escher staircases are a great replacement for the non-memorable staircase area of the past. The ghost prints were quite interesting, from a technical standpoint, considering how many people built them here last year.

The new busts are evenly lit and clear, but I actually thought the older ones with the hot spot on one side were more dramatic.

I liked the new attic, especially the headless groom paintings, but thought Constance was too bright for the scene. I didn't care for her, primarily due to the distance she was being viewed. She just over-powered everything around her. 

Craig


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Are we talking about WDW or Disneyland? Is the Haunted Mansion the same at both parks? Just returned from WDW and I'm always amazed there is not a longer line for this attraction!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

ICKYVICKI: I think both are updated with the same effects at this time. Somebody let me know if I am mistaken.

What are the main differences between the two? The loading area, the way the stretching room operates (elevator was need in DL, but not WDW) and the outside facade — right? Everything else is pretty much duplicated.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I was at Disneyland just last week, and went through the HM several times. I agree about Constance, she's a bit too much. The projection looks very flat as you go around the corner as you exit the attic. And I miss the attic head-poppers. The other noticeable thing was that the ride was somewhat faster; they had to edit Paul Frees' great narration to make it fit with the scenes. This may have been a holdover from the previous week (Spring Break) due to the large crowds, but as it was Leota could barely get one phrase spoken before you're looking at the Ballroom. The library paintings now change when the lightning flashes, which is more high-tech than creepy - I liked the slow change much better. People just glanced at them instead of spending time watching the pictures morph.
I still love the ride, but I hope Disney doesn't go too far with the tech stuff - IMO, "old school" creepy is a better fit for the HM.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

MacEricG said:


> ICKYVICKI: I think both are updated with the same effects at this time. Somebody let me know if I am mistaken.
> 
> What are the main differences between the two? The loading area, the way the stretching room operates (elevator was need in DL, but not WDW) and the outside facade — right? Everything else is pretty much duplicated.


Granted, I've never been to the WDW park so the info I have on it is second hand, but I am a huge fan of the DL version of the ride. 

There are a couple of differences as I understand it. The most obvious being the outside fecade. WDW and and Disney Tokyo versions of the HM have a tutor Castle look. DL's HM looks like an Old New Orleans Manor House to fit in with the NO square theme of it's locatoin at DL. Phantom Manor at Disneyland Paris looks like an old west victorian-ish house to fit in the theme there.

Once inside, things are different as well. The stretching room at DL is actually an elevator down to get to the proper elevation for the next room. The portrait gallery after the stretching room at DL is how they get visitors under the DL Railroad tracks to where the ride actually is. When on the ride in WDW, apparently there are a few rooms such as a library and the stair rooms that do not exist at the DL version. Beyond that, I'm a little more fuzzy on the specifics.

As for the international versions of the rides, the Japaneese version I believe is almost a carbon copy of the WDW attraction. Phantom Manor at DL Paris is a whole other beast and has similarities to the other Haunted Mansion Rides, but has a different story and quite a lot of changes. 

For more information than I can put into a post and for a ton of things that I don't know check out www.doombuggies.com. That's an amazing wealth of information and media on my personal favorite ride.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We saw all the changes at Walt Disney World's HM in 2008. I personally loved it all and thought they did a great job of implementing new technology without losing any of the charm of the original ride. Of course, I may be a bit biased; it is, afterall, the home of my alter-ego we're talking about!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Otaku said:


> I agree about Constance, she's a bit too much. And I miss the attic head-poppers. The library paintings now change when the lightning flashes, which is more high-tech than creepy - I liked the slow change much better. People just glanced at them instead of spending time watching the pictures morph.
> I still love the ride, but I hope Disney doesn't go too far with the tech stuff - IMO, "old school" creepy is a better fit for the HM.


I agree with all that. And is it just me, or does the new bride strike a resemblance to Hillary Clinton??? So yeah, out with Hillary, and in with the proper attic resident: The one and only, iconic Hatbox Ghost.

I also think it stinks that come Halloweentime, the Mansion's decked out in Xmas stuff. Blecht. They really need to build a separate ride for Nightmare, which personally, I'm sorry, but I didn't care for so much.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

so you yourself as a haunter dont grow with technology, the Haunted mansion is an Iconic house however it does need to grow to modern things, if the original designers could see all the cgi effedts today dont you think it would have been put into the haunted mansion. Time to see it modified to the times just like other areas of Disney land have been change sure they are iconic however kids now go there and look at these effects and blow them off because they are saturated with technology without technology the original Haunted mansaion would have never happened either time to grow with the times


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

I personally wish that they would slow things down around the Endless Hallway (my favorite) and Knocking Doors scenes (my second favorite). Last time I was on it, the ride seemed to just zoom past it. I also feel that the EH could use some additional effects. For example, if they could incorporate a couple of "ghosts" to move from door to door behind the candelabra. Finally in the DL version, there is a scene that involves the 13 hour clock and what appears to be a clawed hand in shadow on the wall. I think its time to improve that shadow technology, it seemed way too fuzzy to be effective.

I do agree with everyone that said that the NBC should be given its own ride and to leave the HM alone. 

I also feel that the mini scenes out front in the extended queue line should be improved. A few T-stones with funny epitaphs are nice but when stuck in a long line when darkness approaches, they should be lit better or perhaps move a bit like the "resident" is waking up. Maybe even put a few pillars with drop down panels hiding ghost effect characters to explain the rules of the ride, give out scene appropriate information, or even some history for the guests while they wait in line.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

ihauntu said:


> so you yourself as a haunter dont grow with technology...time to grow with the times


Of course I do. But I try to not make the tech too obvious. Think of some of the older horror movies; they depended on creating an atmosphere rather than throwing a lot of eye-candy at the audience. A good example would be "The Haunting". The original is so much better than the remake with the over-the-top CGI. Horror is not simply a visual thing and the HM was designed with that concept in mind - a creepy atmosphere, not just jaw-dropping visual FX.
As a looong-time Disneyland visitor, I've watched the park grow and change, including the HM. While some of the attractions are dated (compare the Matterhorn to the coasters at Magic Mountain in Valencia), part of what keeps me coming back are the traditions. Disney pulls off a turn-of-the-century Main Street without making it look corny. The same goes for the other "lands" in the park, with my favorite being N.O. Square. My kids don't "blow off" the effects that Disney uses - they know that part of the experience is the ambience and the history of the place.


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 7, 2010)

I also wish that I could see the behind the scenes stuff. Has anyone ever done a Google Earth search and seen the size of the building the ride is actually in? It's huge!! I have a set of plans (no idea if its just a sketch or actual B/P) of the layout of the ride including all the hidden access for the staff. I would love to work there if only Anaheim wasn't so far away and if DL paid better for the workers.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that most of the changes from the first post are WDW's, but correct me if I'm wrong. I know for a fact, though, that Escher's staircases aren't at DLR. 

And by the way, I think the Haunted Mansion Holiday is excellent. Personally, I think it has a better soundtrack and cooler effects.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ihauntu said:


> so you yourself as a haunter dont grow with technology, the Haunted mansion is an Iconic house however it does need to grow to modern things, if the original designers could see all the cgi effedts today dont you think it would have been put into the haunted mansion. Time to see it modified to the times just like other areas of Disney land have been change sure they are iconic however kids now go there and look at these effects and blow them off because they are saturated with technology without technology the original Haunted mansaion would have never happened either time to grow with the times


Absolutely agree with this! Walt Disney himself was most famous for taking the latest and greatest possiblities in technology and pushing his imagineers to take it even further. Walt would not want the HM or any other attraction to fall behind the times just for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

ihauntu said:


> so you yourself as a haunter dont grow with technology, the Haunted mansion is an Iconic house however it does need to grow to modern things, if the original designers could see all the cgi effedts today dont you think it would have been put into the haunted mansion. Time to see it modified to the times just like other areas of Disney land have been change sure they are iconic however kids now go there and look at these effects and blow them off because they are saturated with technology without technology the original Haunted mansaion would have never happened either time to grow with the times


Point taken. However, for me, the issue is two-fold: 
One: the Hatbox Ghost is, simply, KICK ASS. I mean, look at him! Also, as technologically advanced as some say she is, the Hillary Bride REALLY sticks out, lumination-wise. She's like a beacon in there. A really, really BRIGHT beacon in a dark, atmospheric attic. Plus, she looks like Hillary Clinton, which I guess is kinda scary, but I digress...
Two: I love technology! I just hope they make it relevant. For example, interactive HHG's at the end of the ride would be a splendid technological advance. 

That being said, I still don't like the place being decorated for Christmas in September.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Although I, too, would absolutely love to see the Hatbox Ghost return to the attic, I think that Disney is holding off as long as possible putting him back in. Once he's there, that's it. He's there again. By leaving a shroud of mystery over the prospect of his return, they keep us interested. I think it's marketing, just like all the new additions are marketing to get people who think "oh, I've seen it before" to keep coming back. And, frankly, I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

All I can say is Disney sucks....

and you are right. The Haunted Mansion was my first Halloween love.... is it destroyed forever...?


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> I imagine timing would be a big issue as far as the Holiday overlay; start setting up after Halloween and the overlay is active for too short a time.


Two months is too short a time? Christmas ends January 5.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

ihauntu said:


> so you yourself as a haunter dont grow with technology, the Haunted mansion is an Iconic house however it does need to grow to modern things, if the original designers could see all the cgi effedts today dont you think it would have been put into the haunted mansion. Time to see it modified to the times just like other areas of Disney land have been change sure they are iconic however kids now go there and look at these effects and blow them off because they are saturated with technology without technology the original Haunted mansaion would have never happened either time to grow with the times


Punctuation, my friend, punctuation.


----------

